# Want to Rescue a Puppy, Things to Consider?



## SunKissedRider (Apr 25, 2011)

Hi All, 

We're just starting the application process with a few rescues. We'd like to adopt a male puppy around 3-4 months old. We do know that it may mean we're waiting a while before a male pup comes along. 

We basically want a family pet, something loyal to us, but we are pretty outdoorsy and want something that can stand up to mountain biking and camping with us, along with being out at the barn while I'm riding all day with me. I do plan on doing a little bit of agility or flyball with the pup as well. 

I've been reading all these threads about selecting the right puppy for what you want, and I'm feeling a bit concerned. Obviously with a rescue, you can't go picking thru the litter for the pup that best matches your needs...so when a puppy becomes available, are there things we should be steering clear of or concerned with?


----------

